# Rabbit Appreciation Thread



## Cerberus

Post videos, images, poems, movies, whatever, in appreciation of rabbits!

#rabbits

I'd recommend watching Watership Down. It's actually quite good. It's my favorite childhood cartoon. Check it out:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078480/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

http://www.veoh.com/watch/v12336540M5CWC5e3

And if you're not convinced and need demonstration of awesomeness, check this vid out:






Pretty creepy cartoon, right? Yeah. You're watching it.

Anyway, back to wonderful rabbit evils:


----------



## cooperativeCreature




----------



## monotonous

<3


----------



## WinterDave

Yummm....


----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## Sahar




----------



## Fruitcake

When I go here I will have made myself a hay suit with carrots and apple pieces attached and I will run to the middle of the island and lie down and cry with happiness as I suffocate in the fluffmob.


----------



## Cerberus

Fruitcake said:


> When I go here I will have made myself a hay suit with carrots and apple pieces attached and I will run to the middle of the island and lie down and cry with happiness as I suffocate in the fluffmob.


LOL I need to do this!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

There's this island in Japan called Okunoshima. It was used as a chemical testing site during the war, and many rabbits were used in weapons testing experiments at the time.

The rabbits there now are not related to the original rabbits, as the ones involved in testing were killed after the demolition of the factory on the island (apparently.)



















In fact one of the images you've used in your OP is a photoshopped image of a photo- *literally only sees video above at this point because I'm dumb* Oh right you beat me to it. ¬_¬ pfffffft


----------



## Icy Tulips

I've been to Okunoshima twice. Every person who loves rabbits needs to go there at least once in their life. The rabbits are so cute and friendly and ugh, I wanna go back there now. When I went there last time, there was this one little girl who was crying because she wanted to take some of them home with her.


----------



## Cerberus

^ Her crying resonated with your inner child, eh?


----------



## Icy Tulips

Cerberus said:


> ^ Her crying resonated with your inner child, eh?


Yeah, if I were her age, I would've been crying, definitely. I was sad about leaving too, but I held it together. I did have some ideas of sneaking one into my bag though. lol.


----------



## Amphoteric

Persephone The Dread said:


> There's this island in Japan called Okunoshima. It was used as a chemical testing site during the war, and many rabbits were used in weapons testing experiments at the time.
> 
> The rabbits there now are not related to the original rabbits, as the ones involved in testing were killed after the demolition of the factory on the island (apparently.)


The island has about a billion of rabbits and a Poison Gas Museum?! What's not to like!

----

Here are some FB sites dedicated to bunnies:

Sweet bunnies

Lily & Tilly

Eddy & Rambo Bunny

Tommie

Pompey and Friends

And the obligatory:


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

My girlfriend loves bunnies and so do I.


----------



## DocHalladay

I hate rabbits, the pet store sold me 3 rabbits claiming they were all female. A month later one of the rabbits turned out to be a male and without my knowledge raped the other 2 poor female rabbits and as a result I was stuck with 16 rabbits ( 13 babies). I couldnt even sell the babies because no ****ing pet store would take them until they were old enough to be weened off mothers milk. I did eventually find a pet store that would take them but they wouldnt pay for it -_-. These bunnies ruined my life and plunged me in to major debt.


----------



## Darktower776




----------



## drummerboy45

Watership down is a great book!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

DocHalladay said:


> I hate rabbits, the pet store sold me 3 rabbits claiming they were all female. A month later one of the rabbits turned out to be a male and without my knowledge *raped * the other 2 poor female rabbits and as a result I was stuck with 16 rabbits ( 13 babies). I couldnt even sell the babies because no ****ing pet store would take them until they were old enough to be weened off mothers milk. I did eventually find a pet store that would take them but they wouldnt pay for it -_-. These bunnies ruined my life and plunged me in to major debt.


How did you confirm it was rape?


----------



## DocHalladay

Persephone The Dread said:


> How did you confirm it was rape?


My brother told me the rabbit was chasing them and jumping on their back and humping them, the females tried to run they even made little squealing sounds. Rabbits only make squealing sounds when they are in distress...


----------



## Nylea

Robin Hood rabbit. Tee hee.


----------



## Marko3

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> :lol
> 
> Rabbits can rape? Weird.. :sus
> I want a rabbit.


hehe


----------



## DocHalladay

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> :lol
> 
> Rabbits can rape? Weird.. :sus
> I want a rabbit.


Apparently the way they mate is what we call raping, but its become so mainstream in the rabbit world its just called mating now..


----------



## SummerRae

Bunnies! :squeeze


----------



## Fruitcake

All right I've got one squillion tabs open and I'm gonna go hard bunnymode in here. Prepare your buns.


















oh my



























holy ****









hope this one has a fluffy friend to keep it warm at night


----------



## SummerRae

my nickname is hunnybunny, my boyfriend calls me that :yes others have caught on


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Fruitcake

oh jaysus


----------



## Thedood




----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Cerberus

^ Miley Cyrus in bunny form

Fruitcake -- nice photo dump! :clap


----------



## Cerberus




----------



## Cerberus




----------



## TillLindemann

<333


----------



## lisbeth

Fruitcake said:


>





Cerberus said:


>


I used to have rabbits kind of like these ones when I was a child. After seeing this thread, I really want to get another one. Those feet in the first picture!


----------



## 1one

do you like my hare?..


----------



## Cerberus




----------



## SeraphSoul

I love rabbits. ;w;

SO CUUUUUTE~~~~ ♥♥♥


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Fruitcake said:


>


Oh my god ;_; the floppy eared ones are the cutest. I want to hug a rabbit now, but I don't have one.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## eveningbat

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh my god ;_; the floppy eared ones are the cutest. I want to hug a rabbit now, but I don't have one.


So fun and cute.


----------



## Fruitcake

This thread makes me teary.



PandaBearx said:


>


Hehehehe.



SeraphSoul said:


> I love rabbits. ;w;
> 
> SO CUUUUUTE~~~~ ♥♥♥


I don't understand what is being said but I was going through the thread and talking to the bunnies in the same voice just before I saw that.


----------



## Fruitcake

One of my best bunny experiences was when I decided to run away from home but I wasn't at home at the time so I just decided to stay where I was for a very long while. Where I was was up a tree at a local park. After it got too dark to read and too cold and branchy to sit in the tree any longer I ventured out and realised that what during the day was a lovely area for a family picnic, at night became a congregation place for men in bushes who were doing unspeakable things in their pants and staring me down. That made me mighty uncomfortable so I was walking away from them thinking I should relocate to a cosy alley or street corner somewhere when I came across a patch of grass and like in a freaking book there IN THE MOONLIGHT were a whooooole lotta bunnies aaaahhhh and I never got to see bunnies so it was a HUGE DEAL. The moonlight was illuminating their tails and they were BOPPING AROUND WITH THEIR GLOWING FLUFFY FLUFFBALL TAILS. When their brown bodies blended into the background enough their tails looked like little albino tribbles just booping through the air every now and then. And I was very happy and felt very safe with those bunnies. Though I did still decide to sleep at home instead of in the bushes near the pants dude.


----------



## slyfox

Most of the fox and rabbit pictures I found were far from being friendly... The rabbit should be running in the first picture I posted










Wonder if the pic below is of a stuffed fox, photshop, or if it is just a captive raised one


----------



## Fruitcake

slyfox said:


>


Aw man that is a beautiful picture but neither are alive (I checked with an image search too).


----------



## slyfox

Fruitcake said:


> Aw man that is a beautiful picture but neither are alive (I checked with an image search too).


That sucks. Did a search after you mentioned and found people commenting. I knew it was staged but thought it might have been made in photo shop or something


----------



## Cerberus




----------



## slyfox




----------



## Marko3

kawaii.. usagi wa... awwww


----------



## Fat Man




----------



## Zack

I have a Canadian rabbit fur "aviator" hat.


----------



## Zyriel

BEST THREAD EVERRRRR!!!!!! ^___________^





































And my own, Loki! (deceased now ):


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko

Does anyone know the story of a family of rabits trying to cross a busy road, and one rabbit cub got left behind? I forgot their names and the name of the story. I had the book.


----------



## Fruitcake

Aaaaaaaaahhhhh this thread makes me feel so ALIVE... so BUNNYYYY.

iui











































































sqrkbkwmqko said:


> Does anyone know the story of a family of rabits trying to cross a busy road, and one rabbit cub got left behind? I forgot their names and the name of the story. I had the book.


Not sure but you could try this, though they don't seem to get many answers.
http://www.reddit.com/r/WhatsThatBook


----------



## WhoDey85

I'm sneezing just looking at this thread. I'm highly allergic to these little rascals.


----------



## cosmicslop

here are hoards of white ones




























and my fav song about bunnies by the magnetic fields






i have some cool rabbit art by an artist i will try to find now.


----------



## cosmicslop

*Ryohei Hase*





































and a bonus transparent bunny roll gif:


----------



## Fruitcake

cosmicslop said:


>


I love their velvet ears. It was fun to watch the gif while listening to the song. I was trying to pretend I was a bunny rabbit earlier today but I couldn't get the hind legs right and I have no-one to nibble the ears of and do as bunnies do with.


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## crimeclub

@Fruitcake More.


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Cerberus

Nice pics, everyone.


----------



## Fruitcake

Thank you Cerberus!


----------



## Fruitcake

Glowbuns:



















Normal buns:




























Littlest bun:



















Fluffybun:










Biggest bun:


----------



## markwalters2

Fruitcake said:


> Biggest bun:


Glad he took it down. Can't imagine the damage it would've done to the forest.


----------



## Fruitcake

markwalters2 said:


> Glad he took it down. Can't imagine the damage it would've done to the forest.


Oh god noooo I was too bunny looking at the bunny to notice that :'C people do more damage and are neither cute, fluffy, nor magical.


----------



## Fruitcake

The Bunny King has left us.
February 2005 - October 2014 (about what you would expect for a domesticated bunny rabbit).
Known for his enthusiasm for all Rabbitkind, the Bunny King filled many hearts and spirits with pure fluff and bunniness.
He could be a bit of a dick, but what bunny isn't from time to time?
May he forever frolic in bunny heaven:










I will keep this thread alive in memory of His Royal Rabbitsy.


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Fruitcake

Some bunspiration for you Cerbyboo, in case you want to do some beautifying in your time away from SAS.










Wow that bunny rabbit is a yacht. Amazing.





































Bunniful. :')



















Blimmin' heck, these are bloody difficult to emulate. I suggest you try that last one; it looks easiest. Here's my attempt.










I'll put in some practice so I can make a proper homage to you.


----------



## 8888

Aww, some cute pictures. I love bunnies!


----------



## MrBlack




----------



## Fruitcake

MrBlack said:


>


Nice.

Check out these buns:


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Raeden

This thread has convinced me to eventually get a pet bunny.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Raeden said:


> This thread has convinced me to eventually get a pet bunny.


wouldn't that be betraying the cats though? They might not like that.


----------



## MrBlack

Fruitcake said:


> Nice.
> 
> Check out these buns:


cute buns

Friend's bunny









A bunny lover's tribute to a bunny within a bunny


----------



## Raeden

Persephone The Dread said:


> wouldn't that be betraying the cats though? They might not like that.


I dunno. I think cats and bunnies might be able to get along. It just depends on the cat considering I used to have a cat who couldn't even stand other cats.


----------



## persona non grata

^ I'm not sure that's a good idea.

Bunnies are a natural predator to cats. They wrap their flexible bodies around their feline prey and then constrict tightly to cause asphyxiation. They then unhinge their jaws and swallow the cat carcass whole.

I have witnessed this process and it is very unnerving.









Pic related; typical bunny


----------



## Zyriel

SAMPLES OF THE KAWAII-NESS IN THE LINK AHEAD! ( I also don't suggest you do that either lol mine would have kicked like hell seems kinda uncomfortable for them >_>)



















BRACE YOURSELVES @_______@

http://kotaku.com/dont-use-real-rabbits-as-your-smartphone-case-1649713157


----------



## Fruitcake

Zyriel said:


> BRACE YOURSELVES @_______@
> 
> http://kotaku.com/dont-use-real-rabbits-as-your-smartphone-case-1649713157


Cuties. The original one fits so well. I wonder if I could get my cat tailored to fit my iPod.


----------



## Fruitcake

persona non grata said:


> Pic related; typical bunny


That's a weird looking bunny, is it albino or what? Still cute. Was there some reason you didn't sacrifice yourself to save the cat?


----------



## persona non grata

Fruitcake said:


> That's a weird looking bunny, is it albino or what? Still cute. Was there some reason you didn't sacrifice yourself to save the cat?


That's actually a normal coloration for the breed.

The bunny was a class pet in elementary school. My teacher occasionally fed it live animals in front of the class in order to further our education. I couldn't sacrifice myself because all the other kids would have laughed at me, a fate worse than death.


----------



## Fruitcake

persona non grata said:


> That's actually a normal coloration for the breed.
> 
> The bunny was a class pet in elementary school. My teacher occasionally fed it live animals in front of the class in order to further our education. I couldn't sacrifice myself because all the other kids would have laughed at me, a fate worse than death.


Understandable. I found some similar bunny breeds.























































Damn ferocious looking beasts. I wouldn't want any of these bunnies as pets. I'll stick to Netherland Dwarf rabbits.


----------



## Cerberus




----------



## Cerberus

Oh, Eva Braun. How sexy you looked with that rabbit.


----------



## Cerberus

Catshevism must be destroyed. Cats sux. Rabbits4ever. They have invaded this thread, taken advantage of our resources, and what is it they ultimately plan? A putsch. This cannot stand. They wrap their whiskers around everything, yet their attempts at assimilation are deplorably debased. These schweinhunds aren't even worth such a moniker, so debased they are. Just look at them above trying to blend in in our society in such a contemptuous fashion. It is obvious they have no desire to truly assimilate.


----------



## typemismatch




----------



## Cerberus




----------



## Cerberus




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## dontwaitupforme

so cute! although my mind immediately drifted elsewhere.


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## peachypeach

i took a pic with a rabbit once, at age 5 rabbit was my fave animal. rabbits r strange, their behaviors keep changing more than any animal, and they eat a lot. i love love that..... so weird, but i always wished they hushed up and smiled. therefore cats r better. we need a cat appreciation thread. lol.....


----------



## Fruitcake

no god why

The Rabbit King has fallen

I can't believe this

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy crycrycry

oh god I can't stop crying and looking at all those beautiful buny rabiits

He will never post another bunny babbit again cry:cry

Cerberus where are you? I was going to show you my bunny pyjamas and bunny socks. How COULD YOU????


----------



## crimeclub

Cer was banned? Ah sheeeeit. He was alright.


----------



## Ignopius

Snake food >.<


----------



## Fruitcake

crimeclub said:


> Cer was banned? Ah sheeeeit. He was alright.


Yea he posted a link to some really freaky professional bunny rabbit porn in the board feedback section a couple of hours ago. You can pm me if you want the link.

This is so depressing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> Cer was banned? Ah sheeeeit. He was alright.


May have done it on purpose, he got temp banned on purpose at least once. He was one of my top 10 favourite posters. I think anyway, I haven't put too much thought into a list.


----------



## crimeclub

Goth bunny is even more sad today.












Persephone The Dread said:


> May have done it on purpose, he got temp banned on purpose at least once. He was one of my top 10 favourite posters. I think anyway, I haven't put too much thought into a list.


Yeah I probably have a vague idea of a top 20 in no particular order.



Fruitcake said:


> Yea he posted a link to some really freaky professional bunny rabbit porn in the board feedback section a couple of hours ago. You can pm me if you want the link.
> 
> This is so depressing.


Professional bunny rabbit porn? ....Gross!

Send that link over PM stat!


----------



## estse

I posted this to a former member (who was at the time a posting SAS member) who it was supposedly rumored I was stalking her on another site. To be honest, I did post stalk her here once for a total of 8 minutes and about 6 posts, but I had no idea she was even on this other site. Kind of sad to think she ended up believing I was like that, since we were friendly for a times. I forget what her username was.


----------



## catcharay

Oh goodness these bun buns are too fluffy cuddly oh so adorable and cute. Will contribute when not on phone


----------



## Znuffle




----------



## Esteban




----------



## Esteban




----------



## brothersport




----------



## BackToThePast

How??? How can this bunny be real? sjbdajshbdas


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Fairykins

I love buns ♡


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Dre12

Dang, I thought this thread was about the popular sex toy!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Cuteness Overload


----------



## kivi




----------



## romeoindespair

Whats Sup?


----------



## kageri

Rabbits make all kinds of not distressed noises. They grunt, squeak, and thump at each other constantly when in a group and might do it to their human if they are an indoor pet. Unless they are screaming, which you will not mistake for anything, they are not really distressed. You'd have to care for 16 rabbits pretty stupidly to go broke. I had 60 at one point. Also you can't handfeed baby rabbits. It goes very very badly and few survive so you gave them a death sentence to send them to the pet store before weaning age. It's illegal in many states to rehome them before 8 weeks.

Currently I am working with what we call frosty or ermine colored rabbits. It's sort of a dilute of the color called chinchilla.

This is a black chinchilla, blue frosty, and lilac frosty


Lilac frosties




babies, 1 black chinchilla, 1 chocolate chinchilla, and 2 frosty eating grape leaves


Cilantro


----------



## Zyriel




----------

